# Begonia 'Little Keepsake'



## fishmommy (Dec 23, 2006)

I just love this small Rex!

I have been growing it in a dish garden for an upcoming show.


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

Beautiful iridescence, and I love the dark rims. Are you growing it under lights? Terrarium protection?
And how come my rexes put out new baby leaves, but lose the old ones faster so the plant just gets smaller and smaller until it disappears? 
I don't even try them any more. (Rhizomatous do fine for me) Not fair.


----------



## fishmommy (Dec 23, 2006)

yes, you guessed it....I am growing it in an empty aquarium with a full lid to trap humidity. Daily misting and artificial lighting.

I have never attempted to grow a rex in ambient humidity - I would think the leaves just can't handle it.

In fact, I am going to propagate this one in plenty of time before the show in case the mother plant doesn't survive the four days it will be out on a table unprotected. I expect it to come back damaged and dehydrated.


----------



## fishmommy (Dec 23, 2006)

truly a Rex is a perfect terrarium candidate. This one is semi-miniature but there are many that are even smaller. I have gotten the bug for these BAD!


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

There are so many unusual species rhizomitous Begonias that grow very well in terrariums. I'm especially fond of the African species with yellow flowers. The Kartuz hybrid 'Buttercup' is an excellent choice if you trim it often.

Here are 2 other favs of mine.

*B crispula*









B limprichtii








IMHO, they are not used enough in vivs.


----------



## Jencylivez (May 31, 2007)

Those begonias look great Harry, I assume you have some available right?


----------



## fishmommy (Dec 23, 2006)

I have a 'Buttercup' in one of my terrariums...it does tend to melt if the leaves are too wet. It's leaves are pretty much the perfect size for a small viv though.

I keep an 'Elator' as a houseplant....great thing about that one is it blooms many times per year, puts out more volume of flowers than it has leaves, and the blooms last a really long time.

I love this showy rex, but I would never put it in a viv because it's too garish. Great as an eyecatching single specimen though


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Unfortunately my crispula is not doing well. I hope to bring it back. I have lots of the limprichtii I can take cuttings from. But, I only trade now and don;t sell anymore. Not the time of year to be sending them around anyway.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

What are some good mini rexes you all have worked with? I've stayed away from the mini rexes mostly because I know the typical rex gets rather large and I don't know if a "mini" rex is really as mini as I'd want it... and there aren't many listed on websites that actually say sizes.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Dang, I've never seen a small Rex before! I've only seen those obnoxiously huge (albeit beautiful) ones at Walmart and such -- I'd love to find a small one to stick in a viv. They might be garish, but I like garish. :lol: 

Wonderful specimen!

~Ash


----------



## fishmommy (Dec 23, 2006)

There are quite a few small Rexes. The one pictured has leaves that are generally less than 4 inches across, and the growth habit is very compact as you see. Whole plant is about 8 to 10 inches wide and takes very well to pruning if you want to keep it even smaller.

There's a great web site/company that sells these small cultivars - I forget what the policy is on here about posting links to businesses that aren't on the list...


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Feel free to PM/email me if you're worried about posting it on here


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I think posting links is fine as long as you don't try to give feedback on their service. What happened to the Vendor Feedback Forum anyway?


----------



## fishmommy (Dec 23, 2006)

well, the link that has info and purchasing of small Rex begonias and many other things:

http://www.violetbarn.com/begonias.htm


----------



## mack (May 17, 2005)

hey corey, 
i pm'd you about some cuts.

meanwhile, i really like http://www.kartuz.com. their plants are more expensive than violet barn, but it's because you get a much bigger and more established plant. check them out.

mack


----------

